# Arrowhead



## acls (Jun 11, 2006)

I found this today while fishing a small creek in Cannon County, Tennessee.  I thought someone in the forum might be able to tell me more about it.  Anyone here know anything about projectile points?

 It is 3 1/4 inches long.  Any help would be appreciated.

 Thanks-----Matt


----------



## acls (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is a picture.  I would like to find out what kind of point it is and which tribe it is from.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not up on my Tenn. Points. Looks like a Hardin. Does it have beveled edges?Is it ground at the base? Most of these points were long before tribes as we know them existed.


----------



## acls (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi RoadDog.  I really appreciate your reply.  I am very excited about my first arrowhead.

 To answer your question the edges are indeed beveled.  As for the base I am not quite sure if I know what a "ground base" is.  I can tell you that the base has been "chipped at" on each side resulting in a thin, almost sharp base edge.  I am interested to know if it is a Hardin point.

 Thanks again RoadDog.
 -Matt


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 12, 2006)

I cant help you because I only have knowledge of points found in New England, Vt..Ny. Nh. Mass.. I will say one thing...you have a awesome!! point there and if you keep your eyes open in that area you just might find another...and another ect...


----------



## acls (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks JustGlass.  I thought it was a nice one, but I really don't have any knowledge concerning arrowheads.

 I was and am super excited about my find.  I will definitely have to go back and see if I can find anything else.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jun 12, 2006)

That is a really nice arrowhead there. The beveled edges and general shape also make me lean toward the Hardin type. Basal  grinding was used to dull the sharp edges of the base to prevent it cutting back through whatever lashings they used to tie it on. The entire base or stem will usually be very noticeably more dull than the blade edges. The Hardin group has many sub-types and I have found many that I myself felt like belonged to the family but did not have a ground base. I can say with a degree of certainty that this point came from the Archaic period which according to the book I'm reading now was before 1000 B.C.. I also feel like you are the first person to touch that piece in at least 3000 years give or take. These were fascinating people who lived where we now live and provided for their families through nature alone. I love talking artifacts and do not claim to be right about everything, but I can usually get you pretty close on any questions you have. Holler at me anytime. Be careful you  may already be hooked on artifact collecting. That is how I got started. Found my first one in Hardin county Tennessee.


----------



## acls (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed information FIGGINS DIGGINS.  I think I may be hooked.  I have started to research the archaic period.  I have also discussed an artifact hunting trip after we have a good rain down here followed by some sunny days.

 What woud the monetary value be on an arrowhead such as this?  To me it is priceless, but I am curious.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2006)

Most projectile points are prehistoric so we will never know what tribes used them. The best we can do is to classify them by age and probable local of use. Too bad the North American Aborigines didnt do better record keeping.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes Sir,

 IF you are planning to do any artifact hunting besides creek-bed now is the time to go. Before long the crops will all be too big for you to see the ground. I always hated that time of year when it seemed like there was no where to look. I am not currently pursuing the indian artifacts like I used to but as far as a monetary value on that point, it is more symmetrical than most, and one of my favorite colors. Thinness would also be a factor, but if I were really wanting this point and had plenty of cash in my pocket, I would probably start at about 20 dollars an inch and might go as high as 30 dollars an inch. I've seen similar points sell for a little more and I've seen them sell for a little less. Now keep in mind that the next guy may tell you it is only worth 5 dollars. It is all really a matter of opinion, where you are standing at the time, and how bad someone wants it. Its greatest value is the new interest it has sparked in you and all the things you will learn through researching it.

 I hope you find a bunch of  'em and don't stop at the archaic period, Tennessee has it all from the Paleo, Archaic, Woodland, and Mississippian time frames. Thanks again for sharing it.


----------



## madman (Jun 26, 2006)

hey acl great find ,bet you are very excited, as you well should be!! dont find 3000 yr old arrowheads every day round here heres some ive found are these real  age??  mike


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike, I think you forgot to post the photo??


----------



## madman (Jun 26, 2006)

heres the pix any info mike


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey guys nice finds          
 I always like to find arrowheads if got some ive found in my back yard but most of tham are chiped or broken[&o]

 I would throw up a pic but I aint sure where they walked off to[8|]


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey there!

 If you have time to give me some lengths on those and a close guess on the thickness of  the two bottom right points and top left point I will take a stab at getting you in the ballpark on the age of those. It will still just be my best guess, though, and based on a pretty old book I have. Thanks for sharing those, I love looking at artifacts. ( when i'm not diggin' bottles of course,lol)


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2006)

ok here we go, all are about a quarter inch thick  mike


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jun 28, 2006)

the two on the left look like early Archaic blades that have been used and resharpened to the point of exhaustion and then discarded. Just like an old steel knife that has been sharpened repeatedly they eventually get down to where there is not enough left to use. They probably were much wider and longer at one time. The right side point is still a mystery. A picture of both sides of that one may help. If it has a shallow groove or flute as it is called running lenthwise on one side it could very well be of Paleo origin. That's the oldest of the old on artifacts. It has the right outline and base for it, but I have found smaller pieces with that shape that were a kind of transition from the madison arrowheads to the willow-leaf arrowheads of Mississippian times. Thanks for sharing them again. wish I could be more help. Hothem puts out what I think are great books to help learn about artifact age and possible values.


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2006)

hey fd im keeping my eyes open for more mike


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2006)

> The right side point is still a mystery.


 
 Hey, You found my pocket knife. I wondered where that got off to.LoL


----------



## acls (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow Mike!  Great collection.

 I've had a bad case of the bottle bug for years.  Now it looks like I may have caught the relic bug too.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's a few points I found while digging around here in Tennessee.


----------



## phillyfrank1 (Jul 3, 2006)

How old do you think they are? How common are they to find when you dig? Nothing like that in Phila.


----------



## acls (Jul 5, 2006)

I found a rounded rock at the same creek that I found my arrowhead.  I have seen similar rounded rocks refered to as "game balls", "pottery balls", and "war clubs".

 Is this rock any of the above, or is this just a case of a hopeful rookie finding an eroded rock?


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jul 6, 2006)

That one would really be a tough call unless you picked it up right on top of a site. It could easily go either way. A keeper in my book nonetheless. Did you see the points that Brian S. posted? That one on the left looks like a good prospect for an actual projectile point. The knife blades were usually thicker with sturdier bases for hafting like the two on the far right. Those two are really good examples of blades, one which has been sharpened to exhaustion and the other which with a few more sharpenings would have looked almost identical to it.Vice-versa the shorter blade was probably almost identical to the longer of the two a few sharpenings ago.Same base and everything. All nice archaic finds. Ya'll are making me want to go do some rock-hunting.lol. Thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2006)

hey acls theres a good chance imay be moving to knoxville tenn  i may get the arrow head bug  mike


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a Kirk Corner Notch I found in a creek in Pineville N.C.. I have recently sold a couple hundred points. All is good though I still have about 500.


----------



## acls (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Brian and Road Dog those are very nice points! I'm a little jealous.

 MadMan, I used to live in Knoxville and they have a great bottle community. There are a whole lot of diggers, and they have a good show each June.  I can't imagine anyone not liking Knoxville.

 My friend and I have located a freshly plowed field next to a river out here in Middle Tennessee.  We will be going there tomorrow to see what we can find.  If I find anything of interest I'll be sure to post it.

 -Matt


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Matt !
 I'd say you will find some good stuff in the fields . I found over 700 points in the same fields in White County , TN. over a 3 year period. And a large chest type cooler full of broken points. I haven't been back to them in about 10 years. I may have to go have another look as you guys have sparked my interests again. 
 Good luck ! 
 P.S. They didnt have a Knoxville Show this year ..... because of the high cost of the facility rental . (


----------

